# Key West area in Feb.2020



## Guest (Feb 13, 2019)

Any thoghts on places to stay/camp in and around Key West in Feb. 2020? My brother was looking at Boyd's Campground. We'll be taking a kayak and are looking to do some inshore fly fishing. Any input will help out greatly. Thanks.


----------



## Scrather (Mar 12, 2018)

Last year I camped at Big Pine Key Fishing Lodge, which is a ways up from Key West. A few years before that we did a camping trip from Key West to the Dry Tortugas. Both were fun, I think for kayak fishing you would find more sheltered waters further up the keys than KW. Bahia Honda State Park is popular and books up early but you are far enough out that you can probably get a site there and it would be quieter and more scenic than BPKFL. My experience was that you really need to plan for lots of wind that time of year.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2019)

Scrather said:


> Last year I camped at Big Pine Key Fishing Lodge, which is a ways up from Key West. A few years before that we did a camping trip from Key West to the Dry Tortugas. Both were fun, I think for kayak fishing you would find more sheltered waters further up the keys than KW. Bahia Honda State Park is popular and books up early but you are far enough out that you can probably get a site there and it would be quieter and more scenic than BPKFL. My experience was that you really need to plan for lots of wind that time of year.


Thanks, that gives me some food for thought. Thanks also for reminding me about the wind.


----------

